# A lovely but disobedient Cocker Spaniel ;)



## darsey123 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello everyone. 

First of all I'd like to thank who ever came up with this site- including the administrator, as it has proven to be a good source of advice on many occasions!

Hopefully someone out there can give me a little more advice and perhaps a little comforting? I have been a proud owner of very obedient dogs most of my life but this time I'm having to admit to failure! This is starting to affect my partner and i emotionally and we're desperate to fix this.

As i mentioned before I've owned many dogs in the past and trained them.. Some more than others (personal reasons). I had this one dog (darsey) who was a mongrel (dachshund x jack), she was obedient to the point where all i had to do was give her a stare or simple gesture and she immediately knew what i requested of her (this of course is what i trained her to do)..so good. I do believe that good dogs are due to good training from their owners but now, I am in serious trouble.
Sadly Darsey is no longer with us; my partner and i decided to adopt a friends three year old male cocker spaniel (working type). To cut the story short.. Hes a very very friendly, energetic dog. Sits, plays a lot, gives paws, lays down, turns around you name it he does it. When we call him he comes, we whistle he comes, sometimes we only sneeze and hes there!! We take him for long walks and hes very good on the lead... ON the lead, because once hes off it hes a totally different dog. DOES NOT listen to ANYONE, happy voices/ words/treats/toys or not he just does what he wants. I have kept to a strict training regime with him encouraged with lots of apraisal BUT IT JUST DOESNT WORK. We are desperate now because hes such a lovely dog and wouldnt want to get rid of him (we are his 3rd home!) . These walks up the park are getting a little too much for me and my partner, i get quite emotional after a walk. Zeppelin (the dog) is causing more and more havoc and becoming more and more ignorant. He has started to hassle other dogs even when they warn him off and runs away from me to go where ever he wants even if i walk away from him (note:i never chase him or use aggressive tone). Its not fair on him to only walk him on lead as he needs a good run so im desperate to sort this ignorant behaviour out (i know it could be partly my fault but i mainly blame previous owners for not training him).

Also, if we go to a friends house or relatives he will quite literally run around the house like a maniac for long periods of time and pee at the same time (i know its all excitement) but this happens a lot and id like for him to calm a little. (Tried different techniques already) . Truth is, my aunty was not very impressed she had dog pee all over her house! Haha

I will leave this novel with you by ending it with a nice message. Fixed dog or not we love him and will try our best to carry on training him


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Why don't you walk him on a long line if you clearly can't trust him off lead? He will get his exercise, you will still have control over him AND it will give you the chance to work on his recall. If you keep giving him complete freedom and allowing him to ignore you, you're only teaching him to ignore you more and more. 
Have you tried taking him a travelling crate with you if you must take him when you're visiting someone's home?
Have you attended any dog training classes with him?
Finally, I'm not sure why you would get rid of him only because he is a problem dog when off lead?:huh::huh::huh:


----------



## darsey123 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello, i have a lead that extends quite a bit but he really does need a good run around. As ive said before i have been persistent with training but i see what you mean. Maybe ill keep him on the lead for the next few months, and restart again. 

I dont keep giving him complete freedom, he is very good on the lead and reacts to my every command. But when i think he'll be safe off the lead (because of being obedient ON the lead i decided to let him off it)..thats when he disobeys when i let him off it.

We have a crate but dont see why he should be locked up instead of socialising with others. No we havent assisted any classes but I have myself before with previous dogs and I apply to Zepp what ive learnt before. I am confident to train and i know that- if he doesnt listen to me he will not listen to anybody else.

I didnt mention we ever wanted to get rid of him, i merely said we wouldnt want to get rif of him just incase anyone suggested to.

Thank you for your reply


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

It sounds like it's definitely time for a training line & Harness!

If you have not used one before, then you WILL need teaching how to use it to avoid seriously damaged hands, so it might be worthwhile speaking to a professional on a 1 to 1 basis.

I too have a rescue, and his off lead was a nightmare. He's now been on long line (I use a lunge line) for near on 4 months, and his recall is becoming pretty solid.

The trick is to allow the dog to roam to the end of the line with your foot on the other end, and then teach recall. When the dog fails to recall, you reel them in with the long line. Start from scratch with the recall training, it may also help to train a new keyword, especially if you're only using the dog's name. Remember, YOU have to be more fun than whatever else the dog is after, so HAM it up! I've ran across fields screaming "chase me" with limbs a-flailing to Blue whilst training recall. Sure, I looked like a Class 1 Grade A Pillock, but it seems to have worked! 

Two things I'll say about long lines. 
1. NEVER grab the long line with your hands to stop your dog. Why? If I showed you the scars on my hands you'll see why!! Always use your foot to arrest the line.
2. NEVER use a long line attached to a head or neck collar. ALWAYS use a harness. You could do irreversible damage to your dogs neck were the dog to bolt off and hit the end of the line. 

As for friends houses training, I'd be tempted to keep your dog on lead to help with keeping them calm. This is simply another training exercise with small steps. Keep on lead until they calm off a bit, walk around the house with your dog, let them sniff, whilst maintaining control with the lead. The exception to this rule is if there are other dogs in the household, in which case they should meet on neutral ground (park or such) before you take them into the house!

HTH - Good luck.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

darsey123 said:


> Hello, i have a lead that extends quite a bit but he really does need a good run around. As ive said before i have been persistent with training but i see what you mean. Maybe ill keep him on the lead for the next few months, and restart again.
> 
> I dont keep giving him complete freedom, he is very good on the lead and reacts to my every command. But when i think he'll be safe off the lead (because of being obedient ON the lead i decided to let him off it)..thats when he disobeys when i let him off it.
> 
> ...


Has he been castrated and how long have you had him?

It may well be in all your best interests to attend a decent training class for the socialisation aspect in a controlled environment, especially if the classes are held outside.

I've been training dogs for longer than is decent and actually run classes here but my young rescue collie is taken every week to an agility class, mainly to meet and greet other dogs and to learn to concentrate on me with massive distractions.


----------



## darsey123 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello 'Frenchwood'
Your response definitely gave me a giggle. In my initial query I failed to explain in detail what type of training ive done with Zeppelin, this is because i didnt want the query to suddenly turn into a two page article.  
I have spoken to a few professionals about this matter and followed their advice but i must be doing something wrong .

Ive been using a very long lead and a harness on Zeppelin, I call him "come Zepp" or try to catch his attention with a tongue click. Initially he will look at me, then I'll say "come zepp", he'll have me repeat twice and tug at the lead a little, then he'll come to me... after a few attempts all i need to do is a click of the tongue again and he'll instantly look at me and come to me. I'll then praise him "good boy!" and give him a good scratch of the chin (he likes this). If i do this more than 3 times lets say, he will most definitely ignore me and just stare at what ever else in going on around him (even if its nothing in the garden). I gently pull him toward me with the help of the lead. He'll come close but his attention is elsewhere as if to say "i really want to go sniff that random bit of ground, quit it already". Ive used treats, his favourite toy, you name it. He seems to get easily bored with treats/toys... and works best with a good chin rub. 

I will restart with this lead training and maybe a new word... "here Zeppy?" (he seems to respond quicker if i say his name with a cheery "eee" sound at the end).
i'll also be using the harness ofcourse  and once I feel hes mastered it, I will then do the running from him to see if he'll follow me.
Maybe I should just start running around shouting "Bacon Zeppy! Bacon!".

One thing with the lead is that, I am not too good with my feet so ive had to wrap the lead around my hand, and yes; it does hurt if he pulls and sometimes i wonder if his 17 kg weight suddenly pulling at my hand will one day damage my hand or wrist. But this is how it has to be done i guess :/

I thank you for your very good advice, you've obviously been in a similar situation and it's proven to have worked for you so i will endeavor with this training. It has encouraged me and given me some hope for my boy! 

Interesting thing when we go to relatives- My dads- they have two cats and a dog (staffy). When i took Zepp there, he only sniffed around for a short while (no pee!). Him and the staffy tried to mount eachother a couple of times then they just layed down together at my dads feet. This is quite interesting because my dads staffy is normally a little aggressive towards other male dogs, and he dealt really well with my dog coming into his home! No aggression what so ever! Never the less i think their behaviour was more than normal, especially with the mounting for domination. 

But when we go to my aunts house (no pets at all) even with Zepp on the lead he will just run on the spot scratching his claws on her laminate flooring (marking it with scratches) then pees. Ill try to calm him by gently talking to him (whilst hes on the lead) and ill start walking around slowly, he'll still be scratching away like hes running on the spot and dropping little puddles of wee. Ill take him to her garden and we sometimes goes to the toilet and sometimes not. I let him indoors without the lead on and he ran around the front room and dinning room scratching and peeing again like a mad dog. Maybe he just loves it there i do not know but my aunty was NOT impressed. I felt so bad because she is very proud of her home and looks after it to a high standard.. She didnt say anything to me but i could see it all on her face...Now i cant take him there because of this 

Tania x


----------



## darsey123 (Mar 7, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Has he been castrated and how long have you had him?
> 
> It may well be in all your best interests to attend a decent training class for the socialisation aspect in a controlled environment, especially if the classes are held outside.
> 
> I've been training dogs for longer than is decent and actually run classes here but my young rescue collie is taken every week to an agility class, mainly to meet and greet other dogs and to learn to concentrate on me with massive distractions.


Hello!

We've had him for about 6 months. Hes not been castrated. 
We got him from a very busy family with 4 small children, he actually also had a group of friends (dogs) whom he used to meet on a regular basis and play with. Zeppelin is extremely friendly hes never shown a hint of being aggressive (which im very glad of). Every time he approaches another dog outside he will ALWAYS want to play with them, he'll even go on his back to show submissiveness, wag his tail and jump around like a puppy. People often say "is he a puppy? how old is he?". Some dogs dont bother with him but other will growl or get away and he'll chase them or just sniff and lick their face if they're growling. (i honestly do not know how he hasnt yet been attacked).

One thing i am certain of is that my dog actually yearns to be socialised again (as he was very social before). All he wants is company and to play. My friends that have dogs live very far away and I dont know many people where i live. I have actually joined a "dog socialising" group but I havent yet been notified of any new get togethers through the site. Maybe this is why he runs away in the park to other dogs and ignores my calls, because all he wants is another doggy friend? However it does not quite explain the odd behaviour when visiting my relatives homes.

I will seriously think about joining a doggy class 

Thanks x


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

It sounds like Zepp, as a working cocker, has been allowed to develop his natural instincts without any control over them (probably prior to you getting him), which is why he whizzes off doing the working cocker thing.

They can be really, really, bidable dogs, as you've found around the house, but there are a few steps between 'at home' and 'in the park/around other dogs' that have probably been missed from his training. 

Most people try training their dogs in the park, where there are too many distractions - I'm totally against going to training classes 'for the socialisation'. It should be a place of habituation, where dogs learn to listen to their owners despite the presence of other dogs.

Where do you live? There are some great gundog trainers around, and I teach recall to dogs like Zepp. And I've had some excellent training from a working cocker owner, who I would love to refer you to if you are close enough.


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

darsey123 said:


> Ive been using a very long lead and a harness on Zeppelin, I call him "come Zepp" or try to catch his attention with a tongue click. Initially he will look at me, then I'll say "come zepp", he'll have me repeat twice and tug at the lead a little, then he'll come to me... after a few attempts all i need to do is a click of the tongue again and he'll instantly look at me and come to me. I'll then praise him "good boy!" and give him a good scratch of the chin (he likes this). If i do this more than 3 times lets say, he will most definitely ignore me and just stare at what ever else in going on around him (even if its nothing in the garden). I gently pull him toward me with the help of the lead. He'll come close but his attention is elsewhere as if to say "i really want to go sniff that random bit of ground, quit it already". Ive used treats, his favourite toy, you name it. He seems to get easily bored with treats/toys... and works best with a good chin rub.


I was always told "Never command twice". You end up teaching them that the first command meant nothing at all, and that they're ok to ignore it.

I used "Blue Come", if there was no response, I reeled him in and made a MASSIVE fuss, treats, play and go "looney" with him. You have to be more appealing than anything else in the world. If there's something that your dog particularly loves, then that's the key to them coming back. I have a tuggy that Blue only gets to play with when I'm recall training. It's his favourite toy in the world now and he goes nuts for it! 



darsey123 said:


> I will restart with this lead training and maybe a new word... "here Zeppy?" (he seems to respond quicker if i say his name with a cheery "eee" sound at the end).
> i'll also be using the harness ofcourse  and once I feel hes mastered it, I will then do the running from him to see if he'll follow me.
> Maybe I should just start running around shouting "Bacon Zeppy! Bacon!".


Hey, if it works, go for it! Yes you'll look/sound nuts in the short term, but having a solid recall is more important IMHO that being a tad embarrassed (Not that I embarrass easily myself! lol)



darsey123 said:


> One thing with the lead is that, I am not too good with my feet so ive had to wrap the lead around my hand, and yes; it does hurt if he pulls and sometimes i wonder if his 17 kg weight suddenly pulling at my hand will one day damage my hand or wrist. But this is how it has to be done i guess :/


Ok, Well you only have to simply stand on the line to stop the dog. Tying knots in it at 1m intervals may help. I certainly wouldn't wrap it round my hand, at 17kg (Blue, my BC is 20kg), there may be enough force at a full sprint to serious damage to yourself!

How long is your line?



darsey123 said:


> I thank you for your very good advice, you've obviously been in a similar situation and it's proven to have worked for you so i will endeavor with this training. It has encouraged me and given me some hope for my boy!


I'm sure you'll get there, it's all about patience. Try not to get worked up about it, as your dog will pick up that you're nervous, and may take advantage of this as a "weakness".



darsey123 said:


> Interesting thing when we go to relatives- My dads- they have two cats and a dog (staffy). When i took Zepp there, he only sniffed around for a short while (no pee!). Him and the staffy tried to mount eachother a couple of times then they just layed down together at my dads feet. This is quite interesting because my dads staffy is normally a little aggressive towards other male dogs, and he dealt really well with my dog coming into his home! No aggression what so ever! Never the less i think their behaviour was more than normal, especially with the mounting for domination.
> 
> But when we go to my aunts house (no pets at all) even with Zepp on the lead he will just run on the spot scratching his claws on her laminate flooring (marking it with scratches) then pees. Ill try to calm him by gently talking to him (whilst hes on the lead) and ill start walking around slowly, he'll still be scratching away like hes running on the spot and dropping little puddles of wee. Ill take him to her garden and we sometimes goes to the toilet and sometimes not. I let him indoors without the lead on and he ran around the front room and dinning room scratching and peeing again like a mad dog. Maybe he just loves it there i do not know but my aunty was NOT impressed. I felt so bad because she is very proud of her home and looks after it to a high standard.. She didnt say anything to me but i could see it all on her face...Now i cant take him there because of this
> 
> Tania x


Hmmm... Odd. I'm afraid I'm not much help here, but someone else on here may be. Perhaps a behaviourist might be able to help?


----------



## darsey123 (Mar 7, 2014)

BoredomBusters said:


> It sounds like Zepp, as a working cocker, has been allowed to develop his natural instincts without any control over them (probably prior to you getting him), which is why he whizzes off doing the working cocker thing.
> 
> They can be really, really, bidable dogs, as you've found around the house, but there are a few steps between 'at home' and 'in the park/around other dogs' that have probably been missed from his training.
> 
> ...


Hi, yes i am sure the previous owners used to let him run riot. I've always been in favor of dog training and keeping a persistent manner with them to avoid confusion. Because, having control over them is essential to keep yourself/others and the dog safe; but ofcourse- still having an enjoyable life!

With my previous dogs, i didnt even have to walk them on a lead! I'd like to do that one day with my Zepp (but getting him to come back is good enough for me at the moment!) 

I will admit that I may be doing something wrong here and recognise training Zepp has been and will continue to be a real challenge as he is now 3 years old! (the dreaded "you cant teach an old dog new tricks" keeps popping up in my mind!) But I REALLY want to help him become a little more attentive as i fear one day his behaviour may worsen and become unpredictable.

I live in Dartford, Kent 

Thanks for your message!


----------



## darsey123 (Mar 7, 2014)

Frenchwood said:


> I was always told "Never command twice". You end up teaching them that the first command meant nothing at all, and that they're ok to ignore it.
> 
> I used "Blue Come", if there was no response, I reeled him in and made a MASSIVE fuss, treats, play and go "looney" with him. You have to be more appealing than anything else in the world. If there's something that your dog particularly loves, then that's the key to them coming back. I have a tuggy that Blue only gets to play with when I'm recall training. It's his favourite toy in the world now and he goes nuts for it!
> 
> ...


Ahhh see i knew this about the commands but I'm obviously not following the rules. At home when Zepp gets up on the sofa my partner will say "down" and Zepp will continue to slowly climb further up looking at my partner in the eyes like "im only a little baby dont be mean"... If i say "down" in a firm voice, Zepp WILL get down... so why does this little rat bag listen to my first command indoors and not in the park ay? haha I guess this is a rather complicated issue!

I will definitely work on becoming more 'appealing' in the park.. Hopefully I will not get too desperate where I'll actually have to hang bacon on myself to get him to come back to me (Note: I've never fed him bacon, he just enjoys and is attracted to the smell when i am cooking bacon at home)

I've also used the toy trick. Where he has his own toys but then one where we both play with out in the garden, ill put it away (with him watching) as if to say "this one is for happy times" and yes he went mental for it, when we played with it at home.. but outdoors... no response from him.

That's good advice on the knotted lead.. ill definitely try that! The lead i have is a training one, the very long ones. I will look after my limbs next time, promise 

I've tried to keep my cool in the park but once we get home, i feel exhausted and quite upset, partly because i look like i don't have control over my dog in public. But i'll work on this as you're right, he'll pick up on my mood 

Im guessing this strange behaviour stems from his conditioning and lack of control, its not a real big issue at the moment but i can look into it further once i have this recalling sorted 

Taniax


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

darsey123 said:


> Hi, yes i am sure the previous owners used to let him run riot. I've always been in favor of dog training and keeping a persistent manner with them to avoid confusion. Because, having control over them is essential to keep yourself/others and the dog safe; but ofcourse- still having an enjoyable life!
> 
> With my previous dogs, i didnt even have to walk them on a lead! I'd like to do that one day with my Zepp (but getting him to come back is good enough for me at the moment!)
> 
> ...


You're close enough to come to my Recall workshop! I'm two/three junctions away in Brentwood.  We don't teach like anything you will have seen in any training class (unless you've trained with the same selection of people I have. .

Let me know if you are interested, next one is 29th March. Boredom Busters - Ready Steady Recall Watch the video, LOADS of Spaniels.


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

darsey123 said:


> Ahhh see i knew this about the commands but I'm obviously not following the rules. At home when Zepp gets up on the sofa my partner will say "down" and Zepp will continue to slowly climb further up looking at my partner in the eyes like "im only a little baby dont be mean"... If i say "down" in a firm voice, Zepp WILL get down... so why does this little rat bag listen to my first command indoors and not in the park ay? haha I guess this is a rather complicated issue!
> 
> I will definitely work on becoming more 'appealing' in the park.. Hopefully I will not get too desperate where I'll actually have to hang bacon on myself to get him to come back to me (Note: I've never fed him bacon, he just enjoys and is attracted to the smell when i am cooking bacon at home)
> 
> ...


You sound very committed to this pup, I reckon you'll crack it in the end! 

If you can, maybe you should go along to BoredomBusters class? Sometimes, even when you know the method thoroughly, follow it to a tee, it simply will not work (I had this with the "Hold" command with Blue), I had to train it a totally different way to how I was taught myself, and in doing this, he picked it up in a single session.

Sometimes another viewpoint works wonders, and I can help with advice on here, but ultimately it sometimes takes a professional stood at the side of you to say "Ah-ha... THIS is where you're going wrong". 

Worth a shot if you can. If not, pick up as much info as you can from youtube, google and on here, and find what works, and most importantly, what works for YOU and your Dog!


----------



## darsey123 (Mar 7, 2014)

BoredomBusters said:


> You're close enough to come to my Recall workshop! I'm two/three junctions away in Brentwood.  We don't teach like anything you will have seen in any training class (unless you've trained with the same selection of people I have. .
> 
> Let me know if you are interested, next one is 29th March. Boredom Busters - Ready Steady Recall Watch the video, LOADS of Spaniels.


Sounds great! I will discuss it with Ben (partner) and ill see you then! :cornut:


----------



## darsey123 (Mar 7, 2014)

Frenchwood said:


> You sound very committed to this pup, I reckon you'll crack it in the end!
> 
> If you can, maybe you should go along to BoredomBusters class? Sometimes, even when you know the method thoroughly, follow it to a tee, it simply will not work (I had this with the "Hold" command with Blue), I had to train it a totally different way to how I was taught myself, and in doing this, he picked it up in a single session.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU, I WILL DO!! YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN AMAZING! THANK YOU, this has put me so much more at ease! AAHHHH PEOPLE CARE *face of utter relief!*

 :cornut:

I can't wait now! You watch! I'll get more excited than the dog!


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

darsey123 said:


> THANK YOU, I WILL DO!! YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN AMAZING! THANK YOU, this has put me so much more at ease! AAHHHH PEOPLE CARE *face of utter relief!*
> 
> :cornut:


You're welcome.


darsey123 said:


> *I can't wait now! I'll be more excited than Zeppelin!!*


THIS THIS THIS!! Be THIS excited when recalling! 

Glad you're more at ease! Hopefully your recall woes will be short lived!


----------



## darsey123 (Mar 7, 2014)

BoredomBusters said:


> You're close enough to come to my Recall workshop! I'm two/three junctions away in Brentwood.  We don't teach like anything you will have seen in any training class (unless you've trained with the same selection of people I have. .
> 
> Let me know if you are interested, next one is 29th March. Boredom Busters - Ready Steady Recall Watch the video, LOADS of Spaniels.


Not sure if you got my last message but id said-

Thank you that sounds really good, ill chat with Ben (partner) and ill see you then!

Tania


----------



## darsey123 (Mar 7, 2014)

Frenchwood said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> THIS THIS THIS!! Be THIS excited when recalling!
> 
> Glad you're more at ease! Hopefully your recall woes will be short lived!


;D
Thanks, i'll work on it!

This will sound a little sad/ or creepy but... Zeppelin has a facebook page! Feel free to add him as i'm posting updates on him on there!

his Facebook name- Zepp Lewis

:thumbup1:


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

darsey123 said:


> Not sure if you got my last message but id said-
> 
> Thank you that sounds really good, ill chat with Ben (partner) and ill see you then!
> 
> Tania


He looks lovely bless him.



darsey123 said:


> ;D
> Thanks, i'll work on it!
> 
> This will sound a little sad/ or creepy but... Zeppelin has a facebook page! Feel free to add him as i'm posting updates on him on there!
> ...


Ha ha! I'll have a look for him!


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

darsey123 said:


> Not sure if you got my last message but id said-
> 
> Thank you that sounds really good, ill chat with Ben (partner) and ill see you then!
> 
> Tania


Sorry, I'd missed that. Not sure if you want me to send you info or not?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd recommend getting him into classes personally. I'd also have a look at the books Total Recall by Pippa Mattinson and Pigs Fly by Jane Killion. Total Recall is recall specific, basically a step by step guide to building a solid recall from scratch, including around distractions. Pigs Fly is aimed at owners of the less biddable breeds but uses methods that are excellent even with the more biddable dogs. And it tends to take all the conflict out of the dog listening to you as opposed to doing as it pleases which is always handy.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

BoredomBusters said:


> It sounds like Zepp, as a working cocker, has been allowed to develop his natural instincts without any control over them (probably prior to you getting him), which is why he whizzes off doing the working cocker thing.
> 
> They can be really, really, bidable dogs, as you've found around the house, but there are a few steps between 'at home' and 'in the park/around other dogs' that have probably been missed from his training.
> 
> ...


I think I said 'for the socialisation and to concentrate on me with distractions' meaning working amongst other dogs...


----------



## Canarie (Sep 4, 2013)

darsey123 said:


> Not sure if you got my last message but id said-
> 
> Thank you that sounds really good, ill chat with Ben (partner) and ill see you then!
> 
> Tania


I am booked on 29 March with my Beagle Cross,so will see you then.
I was despairing of my dog,but,we have made progress with the help of the book Total Recall and an excellent trainer and perseverance.
Millie can now be let off on our local College Fields and have spent the last week in Cornwall where she was offlead everyday on the beach.
She has a long way to go,but,just letting her off once or twice a week is more than she was doing 7 months ago.
Gill


----------



## spaniel07 (May 3, 2012)

You have a working cocker spaniel which has become `self employed` which means he`s hunting and doing his own thing that doesn`t include you.

You need to tap into his hunting instinct and make him hunt for and around you. Does he like to chase balls and bring them back? if so you can use this to teach him a reliable recall.

I would get along to a gundog trainer who will teach you to handle his hunting ability, so he`s enjoying what he likes to do hunt but you are controlling it

They don`t need hours of off lead exercise e.g chasing things and running around as that just `hots` them up what they need is mental stimulation retreiving and hunting, and know how to switch off.

i have a working cocker and springer and they hunt for me so they are doing what he is bred to do but under control.

My Springer use to be like your cocker she would hunt the surrounding counties and be gone for hours, i tried long lines etc etc in the end went to a local gundog trainer (who uses kind methods) and didn`t look back she is off lead and great to take out.


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

coming from someone who's springer didnt go off lead properly until she was around 3.5!.... it will get better if you keep on at him

for me i was constant recall practise on a long line when one day it just clicked with her - she would run away and chase birds only coming back when she wanted as she was utterly exhausted!.....

I did stupid games - hid on her - long grass/walls etc - they panic and i let her - soon taught her dont swan off

I have a working cocker too who wont leave my side but i am always on at him on walks, in the house - he is only disobedient when he favours food over me (dont blame him)! nagging is the way with them - fish brains 



I have their tennis balls which we do not ever leave the house with - their drive for those would get them back from a mountain of sausages now (no kidding)! they LOVE them.... so whats the prize your dog loves??

before the tennis ball millies was the mud and grass (yuk) but she was happy - or leaves in autumn - this is key to attention


----------

